# 1.37 acres Port Oconner



## mrsh978

1.3 acres off Monroe/ Beyers - 60% oak tree coverage , 1 block from Froggies , city water , electricity , quiet / secluded property , double width entrance , st Augustine grass . $198,000. 210-789-8401. James


----------



## luckyd36

Are there restrictions?


----------



## mrsh978

not that I’m aware of. Poc is still pretty regulation free


----------



## luckyd36

mrsh978 said:


> not that I’m aware of. Poc is still pretty regulation free


What are the structures on the property in the pic


----------



## mrsh978

Rv cover and small tool shed


----------



## mrsh978

Sold. Please remove


----------

